# Cleaning the tracks with rubbing alcohol?



## TimTheTrainMan (Jan 16, 2011)

This is a question for cleaning Lionel tracks. The ones with the third middle rail. 
So I just got a Lionel track cleaning kit. (Which included lubes with it as well.) 
It was a bit pricey. 
Someday I'll run out of it. 
Somewhere on the interwebs it was suggested to use rubbing alcohol to clean the track with.
It is cheap but would it be a safe substitute?

And as a rule of thumb thumbsup is there any suggested time of periodic cleaning or how often?
And if rust develops is it adequate to just remove the rust only from the top of the rails? Or should it be removed from the sides as well?

And while I have you here: There is some kind of green gunk that has accumulated on a couple of wheels on train cars. Probably due to moisture while it was in storage. (It looks like the kind of stuff that a penny would have after being out in a few rainstorms.) 
Any tips/advice on how to remove it and what to use? 
Thank you for any replies.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea rubbing alcohol works. I use denatured alcohol, its sort of the same thing. Some say goo gone is good too. Yep the green junk is corrosion and getting it off would be best. I use a fine wire brush or scotch bright and some light oil. Same goes for the track, For good conduction just the tops need to be rust and corrosion free, but the lack rust is always best! I keep a light coat of oil to keep everything from rusting up. I found that spraying a little WD40 or light oil on a cloth then wiping the rail works great.


----------



## TimTheTrainMan (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanx very much.

And there's no problem with the oil being on the tracks and the sparks when a car derails?


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Tim,

Since you are new.


Never, Never, Never use steel wool near your layout. The shavings will find their way into your motors, then you have display pieces.



I use dry wall sanding sponges to clean my rails. My dealer thinks there is something in Scotch Brite pads which may harm your gear.

I don't have nearly the experience as others here, but WD 40 on my rails caused traction problems. I'm also concerned what it may do to those rubber tires on my drive wheels.


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm trying out some Rail-Zip 2 on my AF tracks.......I'll let you know how it turns out!


----------



## TrainmanTim (Oct 23, 2010)

I have to agree with Dave, stay way from steel wool. A sponge and rubbing alcohol will do the trick. While I understand the logic of putting oil on the tracks in order to keep off the moisture that causes rust, I have to disagree with doing it. For one there's the traction problem, if you have or will have any inclines in your layout, it will make it more difficult for an engine to pull the cars. Also, I would think having oil on the tracks will attract more dirt which could potentially get into your engine. I would start by cleaning your tracks once a month and adjust depending on the amount of moisture in the air. As for the green gunk, I put my money with goo gone, it usually does wonders with that type of stuff.

Hope this helps


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm going to have to equip my track cleaning car to clean my tracks.


----------

